# Exterior Spraying Gutters, Facia and Garage Doors



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I know you guys on the other side of the wold do this all the time.........down under we tend not to spray exteriors that often. I am not sure if this is a weather issue or not. 

Anyway I have been spraying exterior gutters, facia and garage doors for about 6-8 months now thanks to the guys here on PT. Here are a couple of pics.....


Incase the aussie guys are wondering about time savings etc, normal 3-4 bed house gutters, facia and garage doors sprayed in 2.5-3 hours for two coats with one man holding spray sheild, so about 6 man hours and 30-40 mins clean up.

































A couple of factory garage doors


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice work Steve 

I'm still yet to grow some bigger Balls and have a go lol


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Spraying Water Based only ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

You can't beat a sprayer. Nice job.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Ben, yes that was actually Dulux Semi gloss acrylic. 

Thanks CD. The finish is just so much better compared to brushing exterior acrylics!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What kind of sprayer?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> What kind of sprayer?


I have a wagner 695 (or 795) and a 410 and 415 tip for this, I think around 1200psi or 1400 psi. Red fine filters in the gun.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry Wagner PS3.34 Highboy, Old one was Graco 695


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

great work Steve.


----------

